# Color Kindle will have to equal or better Zinio



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.zinio.com/

Zinio is a free download viewer for magazines. You can buy subscriptions or individual issues. You can read them online or on your computer. I have mine at a Dell Laptop. The magazines are stored online and can be downloaded again.

I have lots of newspapers I read online. The magazines I like to use Zinio.

When Kindle comes out with color it's going to have to equal or better Zinio

This picture not zoomed. Taken from Popular Science









This picture is not zoomed. Taken from a Gardening magazine


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone here tried Zinio?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Never heard of it. Will have to look into it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I bought a back issue of a magazine once on Zinio. The biggest drawback for me is that it's not handheld. If I just wanted to read on my laptop of desktop I would. And I wouldn't have to buy any additional hardware for that. But I like portability and being able to read something lightweight, anywhere. I do agree that kindle needs to go color to really compete in the magazine market.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I subscribed to a magazine once that used Zinio as their delivery mechanism. It wasn't any different than getting a PDF sent to me on the computer. I don't really see how this would relate to a Kindle, though. It's a different tech.

Mike


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

So I had never heard of zinio, but I went and checked it out, and now I'm in love with it! I was starting to hate how old magazines piled up and yet it was hard to part with them...this is the perfect solution!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My PC Magazine subscription got transfered to Zinio (from hardcopy), and I hate it.  If I wanted to read it on my computer I'd read the online version for free.  I'm with Rasputina; if I'm paying for it I want to carry it with me.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thread hijack, but... gasp!  I love Rasputina >< The band that is.  I don't know the poster well enough yet


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I've actually never heard of or tried Zinio, I'll have to look into it at some point. I read quite a few magazines, and being able to view them online would be much better.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Thread hijack, but... gasp! I love Rasputina >< The band that is. I don't know the poster well enough yet


They ROCK!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I subscribed to a magazine once that used Zinio as their delivery mechanism. It wasn't any different than getting a PDF sent to me on the computer. I don't really see how this would relate to a Kindle, though. It's a different tech.
> 
> Mike


I love the crisp detail and color in the magazines on my very portable laptop using Zinio. Also the fact they don't pile up around the house. I've never read a magazine through a PDF. There's a big difference in subscribing to the Reader's Digest on Kindle and the Reader's Digest on Zinio. That could change with future versions on the Kindle. Zinio is a good program that works for me.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Lcky24 said:


> So I had never heard of zinio, but I went and checked it out, and now I'm in love with it! I was starting to hate how old magazines piled up and yet it was hard to part with them...this is the perfect solution!


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Speaking of Zinio they are working on an iphone app so you can read the mags on your phone. Which will be great, I'm only concerned about size. But if it turns out I will be thrilled and may give them a second chance. Portability is a big issue for me.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Zinio sounds like a great product, but I don't see how Zinio compares to a color Kindle. It shouldn't be any different than how being able to read Mobipocket or other format books on your computer has had no impact on the popularity of the current Kindles. It's the device itself that sold the Kindle, and the same will presumably be true whenever the color Kindle is born.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Never heard of Zinio so I just checked it out and had a copy of Readers Digest sent to me.  This is pretty cool and the pictures are amazing. I will definitely order a magaine through this website. I hate all the perfume samples that come in my magazines.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I remember Zinio. I think I used when I bought my first Mac. For some reason I think it was one of the only third party links pre-installed. I remember trying it years ago but not using it much but wishing I had. I'll have to give it more of a try now.
EDIT- Taking a quick look at the web site, quality seems to be much improved from what I remember from 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes Zinio is a good product.
And yes some magazines are now only available this way.
Case in point the aforementioned PCmag. Which has abandoned hard-copy and is only available on-line or download and read with Zinio.  
They could have chosen the mobi format - but Zinio lends itself better to magazines, I guess.

But computer screens are backlit, as are all color screens for the near future.

And most of us have already agreed that we don't like backlit - both because of the use of battery and because of the eye strain.  That is why one likes eink.  And backlit and smallness make using any app (including the Amazon Kindle reader app on iPhone) not acceptable.

If you like the backlit screen thing and don't care about the use of batteries and the weight factor, get one of the new handheld computers and get rid of your Kindle. Then you can use Zinio or Mobireader or PDF or whatever and have color.  Cost you around 800 and is a computer as well.

If you like the Kindle because of what a Kindle is - then no discussion.

I thought we all decided this stuff when we made our purchase.

Don't get me wrong, I like these discussions, I was just asking the question.  It is intellectually challenging to keep considering new items and new technologies.  And to present stuff that we already know about so that "newbies" can consider them.

Playing devil's advocate for both sides here.

Just sayin......


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Thread hijack, but... gasp! I love Rasputina >< The band that is. I don't know the poster well enough yet


Oh my gosh -- I'm a huge Rasputina fan as well! I've never known ANYONE who's heard of them!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to use Zinio for several years with magazine subscriptions. It is very nice on a laptop and easy to use.


----------

